# Richtiges Analysemuster Softwareentwicklung?



## Alpinwhite (28. Jan 2019)

Hallo, wäre das richtige Analystemuster für folgende Abbildung "wechselnde Rollen" mit Zutaten als Oberklasse und dann Zutat, gefolgt von Lagerplatz1 und Lagerplatz2 als Unterklasse?

Ein Exemplartyp kommt wohl eher nicht in Frage oder, sonst müsste die Oberklasse ja Butter sein und nicht Zutat


----------



## mihe7 (28. Jan 2019)

Worin sollen denn die Rollen bestehen und Lagerplatz1 und Lagerplatz2 sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine Subtypen von Zutat.


----------



## Simkec (6. Mrz 2019)

Das richtige Muster schon gefunden?


----------

